# Classical music composers from Utah; and about your city?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Utah and Salt Lake City has a growing trend of wonderful classical music composers in the area. I would to exemplify the new direction of music through the work of Nathaniel Eschler.

http://www.nathanieleschler.com/

It is a worthy interest to see how this compares to other works such as those from Alma Deutscher.






Another marvelous endeavor is the Salty Cricket group... They share new works with each other.

http://saltycricket.org/

If you are interested, what classical music composers live in your area?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Those duets are nothing like Alma's music. She writes mediocre music that's a rip-off of the early 19th century. Eschler writes rewarding 21st century music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Those duets are nothing like Alma's music. She writes mediocre music that's a rip-off of the early 19th century. Eschler writes rewarding 21st century music.


Amen... although there would be a few who would disagree sadly enough .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Where I live in ******* country, if a gator doesn't write it, nobody will.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Where I live in ******* country, if a gator doesn't write it, nobody will.


:lol: ...and unless it's about a gator, no one will listen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Posie said:


> :lol: ...and unless it's about a gator, no one will listen.


Where I live, everyone's playin' Selmer Harmonickies.

I'm afraid they will kill me if they ever hear the kind of music coming from my house!

So I never go out!


----------



## elmago (Mar 9, 2015)

I am from Miami and I am a composer myself. 
There are many composers that live in Miami from all over the world, especially Latin America.
Here is a small portion of my composition En Sueno. Enjoy 



For more information on this please write to [email protected]


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

elmago said:


> I am from Miami and I am a composer myself.
> There are many composers that live in Miami from all over the world, especially Latin America.
> Here is a small portion of my composition En Sueno. Enjoy
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing here. Such a lovely piece. Which other classical composers also live in the Miami area?


----------

